# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [PDO] mysql_fetch_array en PDO

## hellosct1

Bonjour

j'essaie d'utiliser la fonction mysql_fetch_array venant de MySQL en PDO
c'est  dire, j'ai besoin de rcuperer des donnes venant d'un tableau
et je ne trouve pas mon probleme dans mon source



```

```

merci par avance pour votre aide

----------


## julp

Vous devriez regarder le tableau obtenu avec print_r et dvelopper avec error_reporting  au moins E_ALL ...

La mthode fetchAll renvoie un tableau contenant tous les rsultats de la requtes donc de cette forme :


```

```

L'quivalent de mysql_fetch_array serait plutt la mthode fetch.

----------


## hellosct1

Bonjour

Merci pour la rponse, cela m'a bien aid
donc je vais mettre la solution au cas ou si quelqu'un rencontre le meme probleme



```

```

----------

